# Reading > Forum Book Club >  Summer Challenge '09 Poll

## Scheherazade

* Please nominate the books you would like to read during the summer of 2009 here 

by 

April 20th! 

Theme of this year is "winter".

Only the first ten books nominated will be included in the poll!

(As always one nomination per member, please!)

The aim of the Book Club is to read and discuss new books together with other members.

Please try to avoid nominating the books you will not read/discuss yourself.

Thank you! 


* You can now vote for the book you would like to read this summer. *

* This poll will close on May 31st*




Book Club Regulations*

----------


## JBI

I nominate As for Me and my House by Sinclair Ross, though admittedly that takes place throughout the year (winter, as a mental state however, is quite present in the novel).

----------


## MissScarlett

Winter's Tale by Mark Helprin

(I'll admit, I've been wanting to read this one for a long time, and I've heard the winter scenes are gorgeously described, lots of snow and ice.)

----------


## The Comedian

Considering "winter" as fairly relative (it's always winter-ish for the book I'll nominate):

Arctic Dreams by Barry Lopez

----------


## Scheherazade

I think I will try to nominate something from the Pulitzer list.

----------


## Janine

I am confused, *Scheherazade,* why does your announcement say "to read during the summer of 2008" which is long past; and why are we planning a 'winter' book in summer? Just curious.

----------


## Scheherazade

I was copy and pasting, Janine, and overlooked that part  :Biggrin: 

The theme is "winter" because last couple of years I picked summer related themes... Thought it might be interesting to read about "winter" during hot summer months.

Has anyone read _Snow Falling on Cedars_ by David Guterson? The title has always intrigued me.

----------


## The Comedian

Me! *raises his hand* It was. . .eh *shrugs his shoulders*. I wish I could give it a better review. I read it many years ago when it was riding on a lot of hype, and I don't think it met my expectations.

----------


## MissScarlett

> I was copy and pasting, Janine, and overlooked that part 
> 
> The theme is "winter" because last couple of years I picked summer related themes... Thought it might be interesting to read about "winter" during hot summer months.
> 
> Has anyone read _Snow Falling on Cedars_ by David Guterson? The title has always intrigued me.


I haven't read _Snow Falling On Cedars_, though I have it here. I have seen the DVD and each time I tried to watch it, I fell asleep. It was very slow moving, but to be fair, I've heard the book is better than the film.

The title is very intriguing. That's what prompted me to buy the book.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I haven't read _Snow Falling On Cedars_, though I have it here. I have seen the DVD and each time I tried to watch it, I fell asleep. It was very slow moving, but to be fair, I've heard the book is better than the film.
> 
> The title is very intriguing. That's what prompted me to buy the book.


I think I will give that a try some other time and nominate _The Winter of Our Discontent_ by John Steinbeck.


Nominations so far:

*1. As for Me and My House by Sinclair Ross

2. Winter's Tale by Mark Helprin

3. Arctic Dreams by Barry Lopez 

4. The Winter of Our Discontent by John Steinbeck*


Some books that have "winter" in their title

----------


## Niamh

god damn it! you got there before me Scher!

*thinks*

----------


## PabloQ

> I was copy and pasting, Janine, and overlooked that part 
> 
> The theme is "winter" because last couple of years I picked summer related themes... Thought it might be interesting to read about "winter" during hot summer months.
> 
> Has anyone read _Snow Falling on Cedars_ by David Guterson? The title has always intrigued me.


It's been a while, but I read it. It's kind of a detective/mystery story, but it's not cut from the usual mold for that genre. It's really well-written.

How about something from Jack London. White Fang.

----------


## Dark Muse

hmm I will have to think what books I have which relate to winter

----------


## Scheherazade

> god damn it! you got there before me Scher!


Again??? 

 :Biggrin: 


Nominations so far:

*1. As for Me and My House by Sinclair Ross

2. Winter's Tale by Mark Helprin

3. Arctic Dreams by Barry Lopez 

4. The Winter of Our Discontent by John Steinbeck 

5. White Fang by Jack London*

----------


## bouquin

I would like to nominate _Smilla's Sense of Snow_ by Peter Hoeg.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Considering "winter" as fairly relative (it's always winter-ish for the book I'll nominate):
> 
> Arctic Dreams by Barry Lopez


The Comedian,

Saw in another thread that you mentioned this book as "non-fiction". Is it?

If so, could you please nominate another book as the Book Club readings are mostly works of fiction? Thanks.

----------


## The Comedian

> The Comedian,
> 
> Saw in another thread that you mentioned this book as "non-fiction". Is it?
> 
> If so, could you please nominate another book as the Book Club readings are mostly works of fiction? Thanks.


Yes, it is a work of non-fiction. I'm sorry; I did not know that non-fiction was discouraged. I withdraw my nomination, but I don't have another book to replace Lopez's work.

Best,

 :Smile:

----------


## Sapphire

> I would like to nominate _Smilla's Sense of Snow_ by Peter Hoeg.


Now there is a wonderful book  :Smile:  

I wish I could remember the name of one book I'd like to nominate. But I've been looking for a long time now, and still nothing turns up on google searches: if anybody knows a book that might be called something like "too cool" and is about problem youths that go to Island to some sort of camp in which they learn to deal with life while cycling about the island - I would like to know.

Anybody interested in _Ethan Frome_ (1911) by _Edith Wharton_? I am planning to read it any way.

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

*1. As for Me and My House by Sinclair Ross

2. Winter's Tale by Mark Helprin

3. The Winter of Our Discontent by John Steinbeck 

4. White Fang by Jack London

5. Smilla's Sense of Snow by Peter Hoeg.

6. Ethan Frome by Edith Wharton*

----------


## JohnMelmoth

Hello Scheherazade, Please can I nominate Hemingway's The Snows of Kilimanjaro. It's a collection of short stories with the title story being one of his best.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Hello Scheherazade, Please can I nominate Hemingway's The Snows of Kilimanjaro. It's a collection of short stories with the title story being one of his best.


If you manage to bring your post count over 50 by 20th, your nominations will be included.

Welcome to the Forum  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

*1. As for Me and My House by Sinclair Ross

2. Winter's Tale by Mark Helprin

3. The Winter of Our Discontent by John Steinbeck 

4. White Fang by Jack London

5. Smilla's Sense of Snow by Peter Hoeg.

6. Ethan Frome by Edith Wharton* 

Last two days to nominate the books you would like to read!

----------


## Uberzensch

I know I can't nominate, but thought I'd make a recommendation for others consideration.  :Biggrin: 

Snow, by Orhan Pamuk

----------


## Scheherazade

You can now vote for the book you would like to read this summer.

----------


## Quark

> Nominations so far:
> 
> *1. As for Me and My House by Sinclair Ross
> 
> 2. Winter's Tale by Mark Helprin
> 
> 3. The Winter of Our Discontent by John Steinbeck 
> 
> 4. White Fang by Jack London
> ...


A short list this time




> 6. _Ethan Frome_ by Edith Wharton [/b]


Wasn't that story picked before? I remember Janine telling me about that discussion.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

> I know I can't nominate, but thought I'd make a recommendation for others consideration. 
> 
> Snow, by Orhan Pamuk


Ooooh, good choice.  :Biggrin:  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## eyemaker

Done.. :Smile:

----------


## Dark Muse

I would like to read Ethan Frome but I do not know if I will have a copy of it in time for the discussion so I do not know if I should offically vote for it, since I cannot gaurentee my ablity to participate.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Wasn't that story picked before? I remember Janine telling me about that discussion.


Yes, it was in 2007 but a book can be nominated and chosen to be read again after one calendar year.



> I would like to read Ethan Frome but I do not know if I will have a copy of it in time for the discussion so I do not know if I should offically vote for it, since I cannot gaurentee my ablity to participate.


This is our summer reading so you have till September to get the book and to read it!  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

really 2007? Doesnt seem that long since we read Ethan whos-its-face
and this year it Looks like I will FINALLY be abble to join in reading again 
!  :Banana:  
I can think of a few more books with winter themes... _tenderness of wolves_, _light on Snow_, etc
Has anyone esle noticed how Steinbeck seems to feature regurlarly in the summer challenge?

----------


## Scheherazade

> Has anyone esle noticed how Steinbeck seems to feature regurlarly in the summer challenge?


Probably because he is a great writer!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

A three-way tie!

I am not familiar with _As for Me and My House_  but I was so bored while reading _EF_; it was a big disappointment for me.

----------


## JBI

> A three-way tie!
> 
> I am not familiar with _As for Me and My House_  but I was so bored while reading _EF_; it was a big disappointment for me.


There's more to the text than what you may think - it is particular revered for its narrator's ambiguity, and for her ability to constantly deceive readers and create a picture of existence based on complete misunderstandings of the world.

----------


## Scheherazade

Last week to cast your votes!

----------


## Nightshade

please doin't let Ethan Frome win!!!

----------


## Virgil

I voted, though I'm struggling to keep up with what I've already committed to read.

----------


## Scheherazade

*Going once...*

----------


## JBI

You'll want this edition:

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/0771...pf_rd_i=915398

The original New Canadian Library edition has a forward that has become an almost comical critical joke in discourse (it's taken from a review in the 40s, by someone who quite simply did not understand the text). Kroetsch's essay is pretty good, as he is a fine critical mind (and fantastic writer in his own right).

Or perhaps here: http://www.mcclelland.com/catalog/di...=9780771094125

----------

